# What can the experts tell me



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

What can ya tell me about these 2 dogs bloodlines
Pit Bull Profile


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't seem to figure out how to read the ped on that site. Do you have a link? Pretty dogs. The male looks more bully to me but I need to see the ped on both to know more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah , well one look at the stuff they register should tell one all one needs to know about the APBR......

http://pitbullregistry.com/Certified Kennels.htm

Browse Members » Pit Bull Social - Pit Bull Social Networking

And if these folks are who I think they are...........they can feel free to come right ahead *here* and jump right back in my face. I heartily invite them to do so.

As I stated in a different place , you can't hide a flashlight under a bushel basket , the light leaks out , unfortunately if you attempt to hide a large heaping helping of male bovine excremental residue under the same bushel basket the odor travels a long distance.

EDIT: And yes I'm *quite* willing to tear open this can of worms and let the parasites out to squirm in the light of day...........send that right to the APBR.

Merles as a " rare APBT color" my everloving a**.......


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.pitbullregistry.com/Family/pedigree.php?rootid=I9582 that's the females pedigree what can you tell from it


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Orlando409 said:


> http://www.pitbullregistry.com/Family/pedigree.php?rootid=I9582 that's the females pedigree what can you tell from it


Idk if I'm blind or what but what I'm seeing is a joke. What registry do they have papers through?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

To be honest idk their my uncles dog and I have a female pup from the previous litter, they recently had another n this time their registered and my uncle showed me that registry website


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That is the APBR - I use to use their pedigree and gene tracking -
I dont use them any longer - been over taken with the bully stuff.
The fella that runs it, Lewis is a knowledgable guy. He had great plans, but nothing really ever seemed to happen besides web upgrades, never any shows or events. I had a bbq few years back, and none of the people had enough pride in their dogs to even come, besides my local friends. 
Their site is hard to navigate, but the cd they send you is not that bad and updates from the site. Great tool if people register their dogs, but most dont even send the papers in it seems.
Part of the reason I left them - lack of action and a nightmare on turn around time.
I shit canned them and went with ADBA -


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Old dog, and MCCoy summed it up the best.........


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Orlando409 said:


> http://www.pitbullregistry.com/Family/pedigree.php?rootid=I9582 that's the females pedigree what can you tell from it


 Not diddly squat , that's what. No kennels names , no breeders names , no nothing.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah we can't tell  from that ped/site. I can tell u that more than likely they are mutts and not pit bulls at all. Unless they are registered with a reputable kennel club there's really no way to track bloodlines. And don't let anyone try to tell u there is more than one kind of pit bull.... the only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i can tell you those aint apbt's

and i dont mean that in a bad way either,

as pets they may be fine,
but you sit either one of those down with a bulldog i'd feel soory for it.


----------



## Orlando409 (Apr 23, 2011)

No my uncle likes big dogs not bullies


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Orlando409 said:


> No my uncle likes big dogs not bullies


As a rule APBTs aren't big dogs....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Orlando409 said:


> No my uncle likes big dogs not bullies


bullies can be big dogs more often than u would think. APBT are often much smaller than most imagine.

look up the XL American Bully.....


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

sorry brah, those aint apbt's
ask your uncle again, and if he tells you their apbt's again,

he's lying, unless you can put a pedigree of apbt's that, that dog came from


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Orlando409 said:


> No my uncle likes big dogs not bullies


 Then why did he get " bullies" instead of APBTs? Why did he use a fly by night puppy peddlers registry?

He might be able to blow that smoke up your skirt , he won't blow it up mine or that of a buncha other folks around here.

Here ya go , what a ****REAL**** APBT and a REAL pedigree looks like.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)

Furthermore , a cursory reading of this forum would have given you the answer to your query , why did you even bother to ask the question if you hold your uncle's " expertise" in such high regard?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OldDog said:


> Then why did he get " bullies" instead of APBTs? Why did he use a fly by night puppy peddlers registry?
> 
> He might be able to blow that smoke up your skirt , he won't blow it up mine or that of a buncha other folks around here.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------

